# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Luis Piedrahita y lenny Kravitz, la rasta pescada.

## 15tahures

Luis hace a Lenny Kravitz un juego conocido por todos, a su manera.

Luis Piedrahita carta pescada rasta Kravitz - YouTube

[Iban] Edito para insertar el vídeo.

----------


## nyper

Lo vi el otro día. Pero no me gusta la magia preparada hasta ese punto. Muchos juegos de piedrahita, pueden ir dirigidos a los magos, ya que a un profano le haces cualquier cosa y flipa. sin embargo para un mago que ve esto, cuando piedrahita haga algo realmente impresionante incluso para nosotros, no sera difícil pensar que no es tan limpio como parece. a mi parecer un juego preparado hasta este punto le quita credibilidad al mago. :( 
no se si me he explicado...

----------


## julioso

es que ademas con lo que sabe hacer . hacer eso no tiene sentido,ademas la magia se la hacia amel que toco la cachimba. y estaba mas a la cachimba que a otra cosa xD

----------


## marcruiz

Original e innovativo como siempre. Muy grande  :o

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Hay juegos, que sin ser revelados se permiten ser intuidos...

----------


## Nani

Hoho... Q bueno!  :Smile1:

----------

